# 60P Club| Pushing NA's status further



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Apologies for the size, I'll correct these images later on. 

Here is an early shot that is not on my main thread, 









Some more recent pictures.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks FlyingHellFish for starting this! The 60p is my latest acquisition and I'm thrilled to see other 60p's out there!

I just started my 60p a few weeks ago... I'm experimenting using 2X Current Satellite LED+ fixtures. So far, I'm liking the results. 

Still going too make some changes but here it is so far:

Initial Planting:










About a month later (10/28/13):









Less than 2 weeks after that... 2nd trim:









I'm also using a Besta stand... it's perfect! :icon_mrgr


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Here is mine  I do not have a thread yet because I am still trying to figure out a light, stand, C02 etc LOL SUGGESTIONS please!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Count me In! my 60-P Will be re-planted on Thursday. If anyone wants an alternate banner, I have one, but I personally like Brian's better.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay finally! I was suprised there wasn't one sooner. Will def post a pic once it its filled...
I have a whole bookmark tab dedicated to 60P journals lol


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Count me In! my 60-P Will be re-planted on Thursday. If anyone wants an alternate banner, I have one, but I personally like Brian's better.


Thanks... now you have me curious. Let's see the alternate banner!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I am curious also but this one is awesome! Thanks for making one


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi friends, may I join your club?

I managed to fit the banner in my sig, and my 60P is called a 23G, but that can change... 

I'm still in the planning and acquisition stage, here's the wood I'm planning on using









Still need to boil it out and then soak, then start the DSM

I plan to try bio-yogurt brushed on the wood along with glued/tied emersed plants. I'm modeling my build loosely after Tropical layout #77, very loosely

Here is the tentative list of plants as it stands for now:
10 pots of H. C (Dwarf Baby Tears)
3 pots of E. tenellus (Narrow Leaf Chain Sword)
3 pots of E. acicularis (dwarf hair grass) - prefer E. parvula but can't find it
2 pots H. sibthorpioides - (dwarf pennywort) emersed, difficult I know...
H. leucocephala - emersed
H. pinnatifida
E. montevidensis (giant hair grass) - submerged to block intake tube
B. Japonica (have)
A. Bonsai (have)
S. repens (have)
-need to think out this list

I also scored a few rare plants off SCAPE that I will hopefully be incorporating into this scape, somehow...
2 x Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv' (ok, not very rare)
2 x Aglaonema simplex (emersed, tied to wood)
2 x Aglaonema minima (emersed, tied to wood)
1 x Cryptocoryne ciliata (might use this emersed in our betta rebuild)

Mosses, exact usage to be determined:
F. Fontanus (glued to rocks)
Flame Moss
Taiwan Moss
Mini Xmas (tied or glued to wood)

Livestock will all be community oriented
7-10 neon tetras
7-10 T. espei
4-6 Otos
6-8 Amanos

Someone please talk me off the ledge of overplanting, overstocking my little 60P


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

The 60P is definitely the fundamental ADA tank. It will probably be my next tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I will make my formal introduction later with all info here. I also have a Besta stand. I talked about AFA/Archaea stands in my thread and was pleased to see them in LA, Nature Aquarium. Though different in style than ADA, another cheaper way to go, especially if the front to back difference of the Besta bothers you. Did not think to look at prices since AFA is likely cheaper and much closer to me, just figured some SoCal members may be interested.

Anyway, I will do a proper introduction with tank pics and links once I get back to the Bay, and have a computer.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

I am so scared to get the Besta due the type of material because I have a 36 bow front stand that is warped and falling apart due to the excess amount of water changes and cleaning of filters. Time and lack of had cost me to get it wet too many times... So I would like to find something just as elegant, simple, but made out of a real hard wood.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

octanejunkie said:


> Hi friends, may I join your club?


Sup dude... love that CAD Lights 60p tank! Like the extra gallons CAD gets you in those dimensions


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

parrottbay said:


> I am so scared to get the Besta due the type of material because I have a 36 bow front stand that is warped and falling apart due to the excess amount of water changes and cleaning of filters. Time and lack of had cost me to get it wet too many times... So I would like to find something just as elegant, simple, but made out of a real hard wood.


Yeah man... if you get your stand wet often, then the Besta may not be the ideal choice for you. I'm super careful not to get mine wet... if there's a drop of water, I make sure to wipe it off immediately. If there's a potential for water splashing, I drape everything in towels. 

I think what you're describing is a *DIY* ADA-Style Stand. If you're good with wood-working then you can probably build one (there's plenty DIY threads on the topic). Or you can hire a carpenter and give him the blueprints. 

This older thread I started before I bought my Besta stand might help you (there's links to some how to's). 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=421105&highlight=


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

parrottbay said:


> I am so scared to get the Besta due the type of material because I have a 36 bow front stand that is warped and falling apart due to the excess amount of water changes and cleaning of filters. Time and lack of had cost me to get it wet too many times... So I would like to find something just as elegant, simple, but made out of a real hard wood.


I'm just super careful to not get my besta stand wet. I also added extra reinforcement.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

This was my attempt at a Dutch tank. In retrospect, I would have used fewer different plants and maybe used wood at the substrate to separate the groups.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

tetra10 said:


> I'm just super careful to not get my besta stand wet. I also added extra reinforcement.


How did you reinforce the stand? So far, my stand seems pretty solid with no play what so ever. I'm like 99% confident that it will hold. But I'm just curious what you did... maybe it will make me 100%! LOL


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> This was my attempt at a Dutch tank. In retrospect, I would have used fewer different plants and maybe used wood at the substrate to separate the groups.


Dude your tank looked great, IMO! That's kinda the direction I'm going with mine right now... I know I have too many different species in mine but I'm going to embrace my collectoristis for now until I get sick of it... I already started cutting back on species in my other tanks though.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

digging that banner! nice job


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Yay finally! I was suprised there wasn't one sooner. Will def post a pic once it its filled...
> I have a whole bookmark tab dedicated to 60P journals lol


Me too! I used to constantly try to find all the 60P threads when I was researching, had a stack of links of 60P 


Opinion the Besta stand: IKEA has a glossy glass top you can buy that glues on at the corner. They give you extra "glue" in case you mess up (which I did) and you remove the glue with a blade. Just make sure the stand is level, you can adjust the "legs" on the stand. 

@ Brian_Cali77

How it feel to have your banner appearing everywhere, awesome job bro!

@ octanejunkie

That driftwood is banging, it's like the perfect size. About the over planting question you have, I was always told to plant a lot when first starting a tank. I end up planting a tiny bit then slowly planted more, I didn't encounter any problems beside the occasional water change. I believe you can go either way.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice scapes people.
I'm just trespassing, gotta go back to 12L 

v3


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> Nice scapes people.
> I'm just trespassing, gotta go back to 12L
> 
> v3


Do you have pics of your 60p setup? That was alway my favorite tank of yours.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah man... if you get your stand wet often, then the Besta may not be the ideal choice for you. I'm super careful not to get mine wet... if there's a drop of water, I make sure to wipe it off immediately. If there's a potential for water splashing, I drape everything in towels.
> 
> I think what you're describing is a *DIY* ADA-Style Stand. If you're good with wood-working then you can probably build one (there's plenty DIY threads on the topic). Or you can hire a carpenter and give him the blueprints.
> 
> ...


 Brian, like always, your answers are on point and are in a timely fashion. I appreciate your help constantly, brother!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

parrottbay said:


> Brian, like always, your answers are on point and are in a timely fashion. I appreciate your help constantly, brother!


No prob... glad I can help! So what did you decide to go with? Are you going to build a stand?


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*My attempt @ Iwagumi*

Here's my contribution to the 60P club
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=419146&referrerid=58380
Sign me up! :bounce:


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> How did you reinforce the stand? So far, my stand seems pretty solid with no play what so ever. I'm like 99% confident that it will hold. But I'm just curious what you did... maybe it will make me 100%! LOL


I used some wood and custom cut some pieces to fit along the backside of the stand (outside) then I cut two pieces that went along the inside of the stands left and right walls. to finish it all up there was one piece that connects the left side, right side, and top of the tank all together ( it acts as an internal brace)


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

More formal intro....

I can't fly the banner (I don't think) as my sig is getting clogged. I would love to join. Not really that far along right now but here is where I am at...trying to do dutch on a small scale:










I have a besta stand like most, plan to do a DIY stand in the future, not because I think the Besta stand is bad, it's a bit short and I have some people who are really good at making things like this. It will also help me learn woodworking which I need to learn certain tools to redo some things on my home.

Outside of that, pretty traditional equipment...2215, lily pipes, Hydro inline, GLA Atomic inline, 5lb co2 tank, etc.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> More formal intro....
> 
> I can't fly the banner (I don't think) as my sig is getting clogged. I would love to join. Not really that far along right now but here is where I am at...trying to do dutch on a small scale:
> 
> ...


 With this tradition equipment you speak of, would you change anything in hindsight now?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

parrottbay said:


> With this tradition equipment you speak of, would you change anything in hindsight now?


I just meant my equipment is pretty standard of what you would see on a 60P or similar sized high tech tank.


As for anything I would change, I may have gone with my 2234 instead of my 2215 for ease of cleaning but my 2215 was already cycled and I had to move all my fish from my last tank into a 6 gallon so I wanted things to cycle as soon as possible. 

The other thing is I will probably make my own stand. I am using Besta from Ikea, spoke about in this thread. I don't have any problem with the stand but I would like to make my own. I don't have the tools to make one or the know how but I have to buy all the tools anyway and learn how to use them. Both my father and brother in law are really good at this stuff so I will likely have them help me build one in the future. My only reason for that is I really want something a bit taller, that fits the tank absolutely perfectly, and learn so I can make custom stands for other thanks. I have to do some trim work in my home so learning how to make stands is an easy intro to that.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> digging that banner! nice job


That tank is banging man... love it!


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> This was my attempt at a Dutch tank. In retrospect, I would have used fewer different plants and maybe used wood at the substrate to separate the groups.


Lovely tank, man!


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> That driftwood is banging, it's like the perfect size. About the over planting question you have, I was always told to plant a lot when first starting a tank. I end up planting a tiny bit then slowly planted more, I didn't encounter any problems beside the occasional water change. I believe you can go either way.


Thanks... I'm still trying to figure out how to boil that bad boy.

I have too many plants and big dreams... I am debating if DSM makes sense for me with what plants I have on hand (all submersed) - must buy more plants!

I'll probably end up talking myself out of it soon enough, I just need to procrastinate a bit more so the pendulum can come full swing.

ps. Nice banner Brian! If that career in web design doesn't work out you'll have a job as a forum logo maker for sure


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's pictures to my tank:







and my link to my journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=416786


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Daymn, I dig that scape! Those rocks in front are eye catching, it's got a nice focal point to it. Are they Ryuo rocks?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Daymn, I dig that scape! Those rocks in front are eye catching, it's got a nice focal point to it. Are they Ryuo rocks?


Nope. Seiryu Stones my Dad got me awhile back.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Here is an early shot that is not on my main thread,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dude... just curious, how did the name "purple monkey dishwasher" came about?


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Hey dude... just curious, how did the name "purple monkey dishwasher" came about?


I'm wondering the same thing too..


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

tetra10 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing too..


Favorite color, favorite animal, favorite household appliance... long story.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Same place where I got my name, Simpsons cartoon.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry, getting rid of 60-P. I'll have to quit the club. See my journal if you're wondering why.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Sorry, getting rid of 60-P. I'll have to quit the club. See my journal if you're wondering why.


Sorry to hear you go... I read your last few posts but don't understand what you're saying. What came down? How did it ruin the floor? Huh?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Sorry to hear you go... I read your last few posts but don't understand what you're saying. What came down? How did it ruin the floor? Huh?


I accidentally siphoned out 10 gallons with a towel, making the HOBs waterfall and destroy the scape.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Once a 60P member, always a 60P member. You're bounce back, the nice thing about this hobby is that your next tank will always be better.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Once a 60P member, always a 60P member. You're bounce back, the nice thing about this hobby is that your next tank will always be better.


 Thanks


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

^Agreed, don't leave! It is too nice of a tank not to re-scape it!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, but it's a matter of what fits where and how safe it is there, and frankly, the only safe place for it is in the storage closet.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hooray's I found a way for it to work!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Awesome, glad to hear it!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing an ROAK with Cherry shrimp for this club, do you guys know a cheap way to ship shrimps from Canada? I'm pretty much at the border to New York. 

I'll send you a bag of ketchup chips if it works out, Brian


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I'm thinking of doing an ROAK with Cherry shrimp for this club, do you guys know a cheap way to ship shrimps from Canada? I'm pretty much at the border to New York.
> 
> I'll send you a bag of ketchup chips if it works out, Brian


Haha... nice! I'm a shrimp newb, so not sure about shipping. But I've always wondered why you guys get ketchup chips up there and we don't. My friend cousin always used to bring us bags of it from Canada.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I'm thinking of doing an ROAK with Cherry shrimp for this club, do you guys know a cheap way to ship shrimps from Canada? I'm pretty much at the border to New York.
> 
> I'll send you a bag of ketchup chips if it works out, Brian


Just don't put it in the title, haha, I think it was up for like a year after it happened.

I would be willing to ROAK some stuff once my tank becomes more established. 

I will put this in the 60P thread but this goes for anyone...If you see something you like in my tank let me know if you want some. I can't promise I can give everything away, some go straight to local members and whatnot but never hesitate to ask. I am trying to have a backup of all plants I can't easily get in my holding tank so I will have more plants than meets the eye. The downside is that my trimmings are often a whole lot of very short stems. The other thing is I only am certain about 50% of my plants species names, 25% I am just not sure at all, the other 25%, have an idea but am not certain.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I'm thinking of doing an ROAK with Cherry shrimp for this club, do you guys know a cheap way to ship shrimps from Canada? I'm pretty much at the border to New York.
> 
> I'll send you a bag of ketchup chips if it works out, Brian


I think there's certain rules, but I'm sure none as strict as from Mexico. If you can spare some shrimps, I'll gladly pay the shipping 



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Haha... nice! I'm a shrimp newb, so not sure about shipping. But I've always wondered why you guys get ketchup chips up there and we don't. My friend cousin always used to bring us bags of it from Canada.


We got some ketchup chips here at an Israeli market here, I have them for lunch quite often. Might just be distributors' markets/locations of interest.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Just don't put it in the title, haha, I think it was up for like a year after it happened.


Up for a year? Anyways, the title won't change

I can spare shrimps, and ketchup chips, I just don't want them to die in transit.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Up for a year? Anyways, the title won't change
> 
> I can spare shrimps, and ketchup chips, I just don't want them to die in transit.


May I ask what kind of shrimps are these?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Cherry Shrimps, with the thirst for blood.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Cherry Shrimps, with the thirst for blood.


haha i get it :hihi:


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice of you guys to RAOK stuff, 'specially shrimps... respect!

@bserve - which israeli market in LA do you get them at?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

octanejunkie said:


> @bserve - which israeli market in LA do you get them at?


Pico Glatt


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Pico Glatt


Corner of Beverly?

Have you been to Jeff's Gourmet?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

octanejunkie said:


> Corner of Beverly?
> 
> Have you been to Jeff's Gourmet?


Near there, yeah. It's like 2 blocks from my mom's office so I go there a lot.
I've been to Jeff's once on a stop on a field trip, I had a hot dog and boy was is delicious! My grandma buys it for me but by the time for dinner, it's in my dad's stomach


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Near there, yeah. It's like 2 blocks from my mom's office so I go there a lot.
> I've been to Jeff's once on a stop on a field trip, I had a hot dog and boy was is delicious! My grandma buys it for me but by the time for dinner, it's in my dad's stomach


I had Jeff's for dinner last night... mmm, mmm, good!

Gotta stop at Pico Glatt soon


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

octanejunkie said:


> Very nice of you guys to RAOK stuff, 'specially shrimps... respect!


Octante, where in the US are you? If you're close to the border, and you want some fearless shrimp along with a bag of ketchup chips, they're yours. 

What you guys think about this shipping method. I toss them in a bag with moss and rotala , double bag it. Declare livestock, use ketchup chips as packaging material. USPS it, should be about a week.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^ Haha... I think if the customs agent see the Ketchup Chips, they'd probably confiscate those, eat them, and send the shrimp on their way because you appeased them with an offering


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Octante, where in the US are you? If you're close to the border, and you want some fearless shrimp along with a bag of ketchup chips, they're yours.
> 
> What you guys think about this shipping method. I toss them in a bag with moss and rotala , double bag it. Declare livestock, use ketchup chips as packaging material. USPS it, should be about a week.


I'm in Los Angeles... closer to the mexico/american border than the canadian border ;P

Neos can tolerate colder weather but without expedited shipping marked livestock I don't know what you could expect. The chips might provide comic relief.

Thanks tho


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> ^^^ Haha... I think if the customs agent see the Ketchup Chips, they'd probably confiscate those, eat them, and send the shrimp on their way because you appeased them with an offering


I know Pennsylvania, New York, New Jersey, California, and Oklahoma for sure has them somewhere. I can send some US Residents some(if my dad lets me).


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

60P representing.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

They owe you a year supply of LEDs 

v3


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

They said they're sending me a care package, whatever that might be. I do need more excel.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Tony... So overall, do you like that Aquavitro line? Is it expensive to maintain that fertilizer regimen? I dose dry ferts, well, because it's cheap! LOL

Have you dosed other methods to compare?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What up Brian! Your tank looks awesome, I wouldn't change anything. 

I believe most of the fertilizers have the same ingredients, n-p-k and csm+b, but in different ratio. What I like about the line is their Nitrogen, it's split into 3 sources. They have KNO3 with Urea and another form I can't recall. Supposedly the plants have an easier time using one form.

They also have a similar product to ADA's Brightly K with having a K source in the water conditioner. The only difference is having a small amount of Nitrogen in it too. 

The Iron bottle is a bit different too, it has an instant source and longer lasting one. 


Flourite Black









or

ADA AquaSoil


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

There are some amazing tanks in this thread!!!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> The Iron bottle is a bit different too, it has an instant source and longer lasting one.


I like the sound of this iron supplement... how much was a bottle? Is it better than Leaf Zone?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What up Brian! Your tank looks awesome, I wouldn't change anything.
> 
> I believe most of the fertilizers have the same ingredients, n-p-k and csm+b, but in different ratio. What I like about the line is their Nitrogen, it's split into 3 sources. They have KNO3 with Urea and another form I can't recall. Supposedly the plants have an easier time using one form.
> 
> ...


Do you use Aquavitro Envy? If not, what do you dose for traces. I only see 4 bottles in that picture do you have more?



Brian_Cali77 said:


> I like the sound of this iron supplement... how much was a bottle? Is it better than Leaf Zone?


Man I need to get a 60P so I can join this club too 

Anyways the iron bottle (actually all of them) cost between $10-$15 just depends on the LFS you get it from, one of mine sells it for $15, AFA was $10 I think. Shame you cant buy it online, one seachem rep said they will only sell it in stores.

I use the propel as well I like it, I've never used Leaf Zone though.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Sup Brian, my LFS has them at 10 which is a bit more than Flourish, weird isn't it. They're all 250ml which last forever on a 60P, even longer if you have AquaSoil. 

Psiorian, join the club! You're right about the 4 bottles, and I do use Envy.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

FlyingHellFish;

Your carpet is ridiculous! You could go camping with that...


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Matsnork! I see you got a steel series pad under your filter, I'm a big fan of their products too.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

60p's come out come out where ever you are!


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

if I can figure out how to post pictures again I will post some pics tonight of my newly redone 60-p. Dutch iwagumi hybrid, wood and rocks, medium-high tec setup!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

tetra10 said:


> if I can figure out how to post pictures again I will post some pics tonight of my newly redone 60-p. Dutch iwagumi hybrid, wood and rocks, medium-high tec setup!


YES!!! Please post pics


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

*newly setup 60-p and old 60-p*

When the tank first started out i was doing a dry start with HC. I then changed the tank to just 3 stones but the tank was *completely* covered in blue green algae slime. I could not get rid of it and as a result i started over.

http://[URL=http://s1254.photobucket.com/user/tetra10/media/eea918ef.jpg.html][/URL]

This is the image of the current state the tank is in! Third times the charm? From when i had just started out til now, i have learned so much and i am putting all of knowledge into this tank. BTW this is just a teaser shot! FTS and tank specs will be uploaded later  
http://[URL=http://s1254.photobucket.com/user/tetra10/media/IMG_0595_zps84193386.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Double post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bserve said:


> Double post?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i couldn't figure out how t post pics but i got it now!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

random under cabinet shot for my 60-p


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> random under cabinet shot for my 60-p


Nice... Is that a sunsun can? How do you like it?


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Nice... Is that a sunsun can? How do you like it?


wondering the same thing. and also where did you find that bottle labeled "excel"?


----------



## Islandx (Feb 26, 2012)

You guys all have such awesome tanks!
Here's my low light, DIY co2 60P


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Islandx said:


> You guys all have such awesome tanks!
> Here's my low light, DIY co2 60P


Very nice, I dig it! Man, I gotta start a low light tank ASAP!!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> Very nice, I dig it! Man, I gotta start a low light tank ASAP!!


Low light tanks are as fun or more than high light tanks IMO. The problem is, if you get it right, there is not much to play around with so I can only do low tech if I have a high tech running. If you pick the right plants, it can be colorful as well.


----------



## Islandx (Feb 26, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Low light tanks are as fun or more than high light tanks IMO. The problem is, if you get it right, there is not much to play around with so I can only do low tech if I have a high tech running. If you pick the right plants, it can be colorful as well.


Very true. Low light tanks are an exercise in patience in order to get growth, and once you dial them in there's not much tinkering to be had. My routine consists of water top offs every few days, feed daily, water change once a month. Good thing I have a bunch of other tanks to tinker with. However the low light is the one I find the most relaxing.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Islandx said:


> Very true. Low light tanks are an exercise in patience in order to get growth, and once you dial them in there's not much tinkering to be had. My routine consists of water top offs every few days, feed daily, water change once a month. Good thing I have a bunch of other tanks to tinker with. However the low light is the one I find the most relaxing.


My wife always bugs me about my high tech and asks me why the low tech always looks good. I tell her it's because there is nothing to mess up. She knows that's something of interest to me, haha, so it's kind of funny that as much as she hates my high tech right now, I need something to mess up and rebuild consistently.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

tetra10 said:


> wondering the same thing. and also where did you find that bottle labeled "excel"?


Ive had the filter for around a year, cant say anything bad really, its worked well. 

for the bottles i used these, and made my own labels.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=91725


----------



## U2Kent (Jul 28, 2011)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> random under cabinet shot for my 60-p


this is clean and inspiring... the cabinet under my tank is so much messier than this, need to find some brackets for my hoses like you have.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Back in the day...


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I think it's looking better now, what do you all think?


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking better. Needs a background though. Maybe white or black posterboard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm actually searching the house at the moment for one.


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey!
If qualified I would like to join the club.. It's my low tech 60p with 7 neons and 3 Cory cats. Running since late October.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Looks good to both of you!


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

mihnata said:


> Hey!
> If qualified I would like to join the club.. It's my low tech 60p with 7 neons and 3 Cory cats. Running since late October.


Tank looks good!
Sure... why not?

Sent via Tapatalk. Please pardon typos or brevity


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Keeping the 60p Club fresh with my latest (crappy cellphone) pic! Besta stand included


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Keeping the 60p Club fresh with my latest (crappy cellphone) pic! Besta stand included


Welcome back!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Wasup Brian! Looks good! I like the Africana colour, how are you liking it compare to AquaSoil?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you, sir!



FlyingHellFish said:


> Wasup Brian! Looks good! I like the Africana colour, how are you liking it compare to AquaSoil?


Tony, I really like it. I had Africana before not too long ago in my GLA and AquaTop cube, but this is my first time with the powder type. I must say, I really like the look of it, both in color and in granule size. At first I couldn't justify the added cost to go powder, but since I got sent the wrong bag of AS from AFA, they hooked me up on a good deal. I need to test my parameters ASAP to see if it's even leaching any ammonia. I've read that Africana buffers better than Amazonia and doesn't leach much ammonia. I might be able to stock my tank sooner than later if that's the case.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh really? I wanted a longer stronger buffer on the AS. If this is true, I have to do a re-rescape yet again. 

Here is some interesting values on the AquaSoil - curiosity of whoever made this chart.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Oh really? I wanted a longer stronger buffer on the AS. If this is true, I have to do a re-rescape yet again.
> 
> Here is some interesting values on the AquaSoil - curiosity of whoever made this chart.


Pretty cool graphic... Doing a quick search I found this informative thread on the topic. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=169099

Go Africana, Tony! 

Edit: Although in that graphic, I think the vials of Africana and Malaya AS got mixed up... the Africana is more on the reddish side, while the Malaya is brownish... to my understanding.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Good catch! I was wondering why the colours looked a little weird. 

Hmm Stay in the Amazon forrest or take a trip to the Safari in Africa.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

(In a mystical whispering voice emanating from an unknown place just beyond the trees) .... *"AFRICANA in a 60P" *










*Calling all 60P owners... not just ADA... could be Mr. Aqua 17g or CAD Light's 23g! Let's see them tanks!*


----------



## U2Kent (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any good examples of a 2-sided scape in a 60p? we're about to move and I'll be rescaping the tank. The best spot I have in mind for it would be on a low shelf that serves as a room divider.

any good ones out there?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's one:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=178908


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Good choice!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I started a new journal since I gave up on high tech... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=551010










Just the starting point for now, have a long way to go.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Whoa, the low tech route worked out really well. I like the dutch green jungle vibe. Is it just excel and some fertilizers? That a pretty dense amount of plants in a low tech, nice work man! 

Hey, I know you're in the music industry, specifically production. You must be using some sort of monitor headphones I'm guessing. What your opinion on a good quality monitor headphone? I been rocking the ATH-50 then was given the Shure 840, but when back to the ATH-50. 

The Audio techinca recently broke (head band) and I'm looking for a replacement. Any ideas?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Whoa, the low tech route worked out really well. I like the dutch green jungle vibe. Is it just excel and some fertilizers? That a pretty dense amount of plants in a low tech, nice work man!
> 
> Hey, I know you're in the music industry, specifically production. You must be using some sort of monitor headphones I'm guessing. What your opinion on a good quality monitor headphone? I been rocking the ATH-50 then was given the Shure 840, but when back to the ATH-50.
> 
> The Audio techinca recently broke (head band) and I'm looking for a replacement. Any ideas?


I haven't done anything but dosed one day of EI in the last month or so. 


As for headphones, I hate them, I use my Dynaudio BM5a's unless recording. I have a few sets of ATH-30's for tracking (recording) but I prefer the pair of Sony MDR-V600's I have laying around. If I were to do it again, I would have bought 3 pairs of ATH-50's, rather than the 4 ATH-30's I have, I really only need 2-3 sets. 

It's hard for me to geek out on headphones because I honestly wish I had a dedicated control room and never had to use them. That said the ATH-50's now come in colors. Not a fan of the ones easy to find but they do have nice black and tan combo.

As for the headband, I don't know. I break plenty of headphones, I usually need to replace them quick so I just buy another pair.


----------



## U2Kent (Jul 28, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Here's one:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=178908


great example, thanks!


----------



## U2Kent (Jul 28, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> I haven't done anything but dosed one day of EI in the last month or so.
> 
> 
> As for headphones, I hate them, I use my Dynaudio BM5a's unless recording. I have a few sets of ATH-30's for tracking (recording) but I prefer the pair of Sony MDR-V600's I have laying around. If I were to do it again, I would have bought 3 pairs of ATH-50's, rather than the 4 ATH-30's I have, I really only need 2-3 sets.
> ...


I owned a pair of ATH-M40fs' for a long time and loved them. After they broke I moved to a pair of Grado sr80's at home and a pair of Sennheiser HD25-1 ii's at work. I finally got around to trying a friend's pair of ATH-M50's and remembered how much I loved my old audiotechnica's. If I can justify a 3rd pair of headphones in the near future the ATH-M50's might be just the thing.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

U2Kent said:


> I owned a pair of ATH-M40fs' for a long time and loved them. After they broke I moved to a pair of Grado sr80's at home and a pair of Sennheiser HD25-1 ii's at work. I finally got around to trying a friend's pair of ATH-M50's and remembered how much I loved my old audiotechnica's. If I can justify a 3rd pair of headphones in the near future the ATH-M50's might be just the thing.


Man, I post my tank and now you all got me thinking about headphones. Be careful about buying ATH-M50's on [Ebay Link Removed] If it's a Chinese seller and the price is right, it's a counterfeit. 

If you don't need super accurate, I find the ATH-M30's to be fine. They are comfortable enough for me, and I really hate headphones, but sound "good". By that, I mean, things sound good if it sounds good, things still sound good when they really don't on other playback systems. Fine for me because I only use them for recording. I bought mine for SUPER cheap and that's why I have so many pairs. Looking at Amazon, $40 is worth the money. Not at all the ATH-M50's but work for general listing, or anything where accuracy isn't key. Not sure your goals. I am not the headphone expert either though.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> I started a new journal since I gave up on high tech... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=551010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you back.. looked like you wanted to bail out on the hobby for a second. The 60P is looking good in low tech mode.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Good to see you back.. looked like you wanted to bail out on the hobby for a second. The 60P is looking good in low tech mode.


Honestly, I kind of did bail out of the hobby. I just made my tank work in a way I could do the bare minimum to get by for now. I may never do a high light tank again, not sure. I am liking what I am getting without really touching a thing. I need some more red plants that do well under lower lighting, sans CO2 and I think I will just trim when I need to. That is the goal.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tony... aren't we gonna see some MicMol 60p eyecandy up in here?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> *60P Club| *
> 
> One of the most popular tank size is seeing some great scapes lately by the fine members of this forum. Post your ADA 60P, or any 60P similar scape here and show off your gear. Likewise, you can post your bare naked tank and get some insight on different ways to set it up. A user by the name of Brian_Cali77 has created an amazing banner for this club. You can save the image to your favourite hosting site and use it as your signature. Or you can just add the following to your signature.
> 
> ...


Ah, re-reading this intro, Looks like you're welcoming others and 60P "similar" is ok to join the club? My Mr. Aqua 720LI is a straight up 60P clone. Once I take the sticker off, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

kman said:


> Ah, re-reading this intro, Looks like you're welcoming others and 60P "similar" is ok to join the club? My Mr. Aqua 720LI is a straight up 60P clone. Once I take the sticker off, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference.


Yes, please do join. All 60P-esk rimless tanks are welcomed. People still refer to Mr. Aqua 17g tanks as 60P. Because the 60 is actually just the length measurement in cm. While the "p" I think means pool... where there's C for cube, and H for high... Not sure what F means. Even CAD lights Zen 23g meets the criteria here... It's 60cm long.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yes, please do join. All 60P-esk rimless tanks are welcomed. People still refer to Mr. Aqua 17g tanks as 60P. Because the 60 is actually just the length measurement in cm. While the "p" I think means pool... where there's C for cube, and H for high... Not sure what F means. Even CAD lights Zen 23g meets the criteria here... It's 60cm long.


Glad to hear it! Consider me joined. roud:

My tank journal is here:
First rimless, Third planted, mid-tech! Mr. Aqua 17g

Oh, and the obligatory photos (I need to take some with something better than my cellphone):


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't remember if I posted here or not. Either way, here it is! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the club kman, I like the driftwood. Those Mr.Aqua tanks are pretty good, looks just like a 60P, and yes you're right, any 60P similar size are welcome to join. 

I'll update the list in a bit,


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Welcome to the club kman, I like the driftwood. Those Mr.Aqua tanks are pretty good, looks just like a 60P, and yes you're right, any 60P similar size are welcome to join.
> 
> I'll update the first the list in a bit,


Thanks! Stocked the tank tonight, so I'll see if I can get some more photos for my journal thread.


----------



## U2Kent (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a somewhat odd request maybe...

I'd love to see pictures of the inside of your guys' stands for your 60ps.

I'm about to move into our new house and am trying to use the opportunity to do a rescape and ensure I get my gear all organized properly. Right now I feel like the in-line heater is hooked up in a kind of janky way and it's causing some kinks in the line under the tank.

I'll post some photos soon, need to go take some first.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Here you go, 









=======


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm a future member...

For a 60-P should I get the 18-24" Sat+ or the 24-30" model?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy cow... MORGAN FREEMAN! Love your movies, man! But yeah, if the Sat+, definitely the 24 to 36". Welcome to the 60P club!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ I think you need a bigger tank, Tom. :tongue:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

kman said:


> ^^ I think you need a bigger tank, Tom. :tongue:


Maybe I know how to get more out of a smaller tank?:tongue:


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Either way, she's a beauty!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

plantbrain said:


> Maybe I know how to get more out of a smaller tank?:tongue:


Pun intended? LOL


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Figure I'd add a few of my photo's. Its freshly filled so not fully grown in obviously, but you get the idea. Sorry for the photos, the tank is beside my bed and I only have a IPhone for photos =(


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

plantbrain said:


>


Very unique 60P! You don't see a lot of emmersed growth on these tanks, very nice.

Didn't you have a 60P with a HC Cuba carpet? It might of been another size tank though but that was a stunner! One of the very first HC carpet tank I seen when I started.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

My simple 60p


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine was started 4 weeks ago, with DSM. Here is a picture of when I started it:









The DHG is spreading nicely, the HC, not as much


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Bsk!, good looking scape with a healthy HC carpet. Are those Ryuoh stones? I forgot what ADA calls them, but it's either Ryuoh or Yamha? I'm looking for the ones with the white line randomly down the stones, much like yours. 

Bonjour Jo! A fellow Canadian with a 60P, nice! HC cuba likes higher humidity (my experience) so try to spray it with water daily. Don't let it get too moist as you might end up with mold.


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Bonjour Jo! A fellow Canadian with a 60P, nice! HC cuba likes higher humidity (my experience) so try to spray it with water daily. Don't let it get too moist as you might end up with mold.


Super, merci!

I currently mist the whole thing once a day, keeping an air-tight saran wrap about 22hours / day... That seems about right?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Tom that scape is wonderful, very unique and original. What type of fish will you be putting in there? Normally I wouldn't assume there'd be fish, but that design is screaming for some sort of fauna below the flaura 


Cool idea for a thread, a great place for beginners to come who need ideas on how to design a nature scape. This could really turn into quite the nice database.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey Bsk!, good looking scape with a healthy HC carpet. Are those Ryuoh stones? I forgot what ADA calls them, but it's either Ryuoh or Yamha? I'm looking for the ones with the white line randomly down the stones, much like yours.
> 
> Bonjour Jo! A fellow Canadian with a 60P, nice! HC cuba likes higher humidity (my experience) so try to spray it with water daily. Don't let it get too moist as you might end up with mold.


Thanks! they are Seiyu stones. I plan on adding some background plants but I cant decide what to go with just yet


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> Tom that scape is wonderful, very unique and original. What type of fish will you be putting in there? Normally I wouldn't assume there'd be fish, but that design is screaming for some sort of fauna below the flaura
> 
> 
> Cool idea for a thread, a great place for beginners to come who need ideas on how to design a nature scape. This could really turn into quite the nice database.


It's now a reef.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally got my UG carpet I've always wanted  Thought I'd add this picture to the club page.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

^WOW!

I will be joining soon

So far I have: 

Mr Aqua 17.1 low iron tank
Sun sun hw-302
GLA paintball reg / 24oz tank
ZooMed 24" t5HO - one 10,000k bulb and one 6,500k bulb
GLA dry fert package with GH booster
75w Cobalt Aquatics heater

I am torn on the substrate. I am either going MGOPS capped with Eco, Fluval Plant Stratum, or just Eco w/root tabs.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Finally got my UG carpet I've always wanted  Thought I'd add this picture to the club page.


:icon_eek:

Here my recent shot of my tank, I call this picture, 
"Not as good as Brian's tank"










PS - This club is getting some really good scape, I'm glad to be apart of this.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> :icon_eek:
> 
> Here my recent shot of my tank, I call this picture,
> "Not as good as Brian's tank"


Sorry, I lol'd at that.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey guys. 
Here's my tank thread. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=461881


Just trimmed. Need to do a wc tomorrow once I get a new hose. Noticed two dead oto. So had to do some work before any more fish die. 


I've lurked in this thread before. So many amazing tanks and lots of inspiration. Gives me great ideas. 

I swear this tank is weird to size plants etc. you'll see some wood and think it's perfect for the tank. Bring it home and realize its way too big. It's that weird size where it's neither small nor big!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Down_Shift said:


> Hey guys.
> Here's my tank thread.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=461881
> 
> ...


Never buy without a tape measure in hand! 

(unless you're lucky enough to have a local shop with 60P in stock and on display to test-place your decor... just don't forget to account to extra height needed for substrate!)


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

kman said:


> Never buy without a tape measure in hand!
> 
> (unless you're lucky enough to have a local shop with 60P in stock and on display to test-place your decor... just don't forget to account to extra height needed for substrate!)


Or a 20 high. Just take into account the height difference. Even though I have not had a hardscape in my 60P, I have considered it and it's funny when I find a piece of wood I like and proceed to walk all over the store trying to find a 20 high.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

^^ whoa! absolutely stunning!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> ^^ whoa! absolutely stunning!


Seconded...


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll guess I'll post here..

School has been so busy for me that I haven't done much with my 60P. I was going to plant it when I got a free weekend, but the recent earthquakes have scared the **** outta me and I'm not sure if I'll be returning to here for awhile. I'm just so scared it may strike at any time and destroy everything as I know it.

So I am declaring myself on temporary leave, until I can convince myself that an earthquake won't ruin everything, or that school will get to the point of serious neglect. I am not leaving forever, but I probably won't be back for a while, I may stop by in May, but I should be back in mid to late June. If any word comes from me, it'll be either me checking in, or me slowly gathering non-perishables.

So farewell, fellow TPTers, and I bid you goodbye.. For now.

Benji 

P. S. I got a new lens for my camera :> And I leave you with a picture of my work-less nano.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear you'll be going on a hiatus. Being a California born native, I've learned firsthand how devastating a quake can be. The last "big one" that centered in Northridge hit my place in West LA fairly good. Knocked my 60g tank off it's stand but luckily got caught by a workout bench I had near by. Could have been real bad. 

Good luck in school. Your nano looks cool. I like how clean it looks.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey everyone. I miss my 60-P. It was a fun tank. Not too big and not too small. Not to mention it was my first planted tank. 

ADA recently announced a new series of stands. They are for the 45-P and 60-P.
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/sc/news/detail/1619

They should be about half the cost of the classic cabinet style. $300-450.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool... Thanks for sharing that info on the new stand. It really is "plain" as the name implies. It's cool though for half the price as the classic, but at even another half of that, the Ikea besta has worked out well, IMO. I even got the glossy grey door 

ADA 60P & Sat+ LEDs - UG Carpet Update: http://youtu.be/zJfC_x2Uckg

BTW, care to share an old picture of when you had your 60P?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I am not sure I get the "plain cabinet" idea. Is it the side open all the time and exposed? Seems ugly as well as hard to work around. I will keep my Besta for now.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll stick with Ikea as well, it's for the besta.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Yeah, I think I'll stick with Ikea as well, it's for the besta.



I get it. :>


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

HEY GUYS I'M BACK!
Sorry I felt like typing that loudly :> I cannot stay away and longer, even though I can't start up again for another month, and I will be a regular once again. I have gotten over my seismophobia, and plan to jump back in ASAP. There are 3 weeks left until I graduate Junior High (in case you guys don't know, I'm only 13), and then I'm off to Europe until the end of June, so I'll be up and running then. I'm hoping I can get the job opening at my LFS so I can get more goodies 
As always, have a nice night!
-Benji


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

alright. wake up people! 

time to redo the 60P!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah c'mon guys, let's get this thing up and running again!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Ive since rescaped this, but here is one of the last photos before it came down.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Planning on a more open space type scape. My tank.got pretty cluttered with the wood and all the stem.plants. really want to try a full carpet of dhg. Would love to.get set nice tall carpet


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I love how my link is my tank of fail, haha. Never looked at the first page.

So what is everyone using for lighting. I know that the Satellite Freshwater LED+ (one or two) is a popular option. It seems many have done T5HOx4 but T5HOx2 seems to work fine. Just curious what you are all using as all the 60P tanks (besides mine haha) are all top notch.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm hoping to get the new Ecoxotic E-Series LED for my 60p rescape. It's basically a Sat+ on steroids so I'll get to suspend the light. We'll see though. It might be a while because "life" gets in the way sometimes. LOL


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I'm hoping to get the new Ecoxotic E-Series LED for my 60p rescape. It's basically a Sat+ on steroids so I'll get to suspend the light. We'll see though. It might be a while because "life" gets in the way sometimes. LOL


I am too. I know FlyingHellFish is using some high end LED's for reef purposes which is what made me fall in love with them. Now, I just waiting for something plant specific to come to the market place, I know I could DIY it or get it made but I would love see how that light works out. Hopefully it will be a great fixture that is highly controllable that be tuned into the specific tank rather easily.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I'm hoping to get the new Ecoxotic E-Series LED for my 60p rescape. It's basically a Sat+ on steroids so I'll get to suspend the light. We'll see though. It might be a while because "life" gets in the way sometimes. LOL



Well don't do overdo it or you'll have problems like mine with TOO much light haha


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Well don't do overdo it or you'll have problems like mine with TOO much light haha


Well what Matt alluded to, this light will provide the power at full intensity, while being highly controllable in terms of color and dimming. In other words, you can dial it in for just what you need.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So, it looks like this is coming out- http://www.ecoxotic.com/e-series-led.html

Thoughts? Who is going to get one first?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

So decided to mess with dimensions a little bit. Got bored of the 60P dimensions. 
Had a friend build a 60F styled tank, slightly bigger.

Will swap out the 60P for it. I wanted it to have a bigger footprint to fill the beste stand complete instead of having alot of dead space in the back.




_click on the image to go the first post_


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> So, it looks like this is coming out- http://www.ecoxotic.com/e-series-led.html
> 
> Thoughts? Who is going to get one first?


Hopefully Brian and Me will be one of the first. I still got hope, I still believe. :bounce:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hopefully Brian and Me will be one of the first. I still got hope, I still believe. :bounce:


I may be a close 3rd. I am really debating this light, however, I am loving low tech right now and it's working. The price is great and has everything I want in a fresh water LED fixture (I think).


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^You will love LEDs, Matt.

So much control and customization over CFL, I haven't heard anyone going LED and switching back (maybe there a few people) but this whole LED craze is getting better and better.

Are you going back to high tech, Matt? It'll be pretty cool if all three of us (you, Brian, myself) could start a new scape. 

I was in the process of buying a new tank but kept putting it off, I also let the ADA 60P go wild. Check out this emmersed growth, wild! 









=======








=======









A downside to LEDs or maybe just the kind I have, is the way my iphone captures the light reflecting off of whatever.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^You will love LEDs, Matt.
> 
> Are you going back to high tech, Matt? It'll be pretty cool if all three of us (you, Brian, myself) could start a new scape.


Well, I have a BeamsWork LED over my nano. It works great but the color rendering is wrong, especially with a Betta that is not iridescent in any way. 

I do want to go high tech again, it's a question of when. I have everything I need, it's ironic. I am home everyday so most would think that is more time for the tank. Exactly opposite, no time off the clock, glance at my tank for about 2-3 minutes a few times per day, have time to mess with it on the weekend. However, I am so impressed with my friends reef LED"s (SOL) that I am willing to put more time into the tank if I go that route. 

Even so, I think I will keep it without hardscape, move things around, get rid of super fast growers, add a lot of different Rotala and such. We will see, putting more money into my outside garden, thinking about kitchen remodel, new flooring, etc, etc. On one side, the money can go elsewhere, on the other, it's pretty cheap compared to other things I have going on. Anyone want to buy an MPC 1000 for way more than it should go for online? That will get me started :smile::icon_evil:smile:


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That sound like a good plan, I hope you do go high tech on your new scape. It seem like everyone is starting on new scapes around summer. I wonder if it's like that for the rest of the world.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Matt, I know you're tempted buddy... think it's time to pull the trigger 

http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/ecoxotic-e-series-led-strip/


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> That sound like a good plan, I hope you do go high tech on your new scape. It seem like everyone is starting on new scapes around summer. I wonder if it's like that for the rest of the world.


I am actually planning to rescape my nano and keep the 60P the same. I am upping my CO2 however as of yesterday, I will see how that changes things in this tank.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Matt, I know you're tempted buddy... think it's time to pull the trigger
> 
> http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/ecoxotic-e-series-led-strip/


Did you buy yours yet? I still need another Sat+. 

These new ones have a significantly higher output than the Plus?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Matt, I know you're tempted buddy... think it's time to pull the trigger
> 
> http://aquascapedepot.com/shop/ecoxotic-e-series-led-strip/


I am going to let others beta test it haha. Actually, I wanted to get my CO2 up and just test the differences before I considered a new light. On top of that, I just redid my low tech nano and it looks like a 12 long is in my future as well so it may take a minute for me to do anything else than what I already am in the 60P. 

I did add some RGB strips to it though, just for fun, super ugly setup but I have been messing with that. I really like messing around with it, for whatever reason I love purple best with the lights on, dim white with the lights off. I do have a 4 bulb T5HO setup as well sitting in the garage so I really have no need for this, though it looks super interesting and likely what I want (not overkill on light, plenty of adjustments, and customizable).


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

kman said:


> Did you buy yours yet? I still need another Sat+.
> 
> These new ones have a significantly higher output than the Plus?


Yeah I did... should be arriving today 

And yes, more PAR!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I have returned from Europe so I can spend more time on my 60P, so which filter should I buy- the Fluval 306 or Eheim 2215? I know the Eheim is more dependable, but I found a 306 for much cheaper.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome back. You bring us back anything from The Green Machine? 

I have a 106 and 306... they've been solid performers for over 2 years now. I really like their design overall.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Welcome back. You bring us back anything from The Green Machine?
> 
> I have a 106 and 306... they've been solid performers for over 2 years now. I really like their design overall.


Thanks and no, haha, I only went to major cities and the beach (London, Paris, Rome, and Sardinia) but I wish :hihi:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I would go with Eheim but that is all I know when it comes to canisters. Actually, I don't want to say my 2215 has been dead reliable but it's been fine. I bought it with a broken impeller shaft (new) so that left a bad taste in my mouth because I couldn't find the issue and in the process, broke a quick disconnect. I also think me replacing the cap was all due to that problem, shaking it every day like I was told from the LFS I bought it from. Now that all is resolved, I do like it and I am not sure that these failures are common enough to worry about.

Reason I bring this up, there is a gift and curse of Eheim. On one side, parts are very easy to find. It's not uncommon for a shop to carry parts but if not, you can get them directly from Eheim through Amazon. The other side, parts are pretty costly. Between everything, I probably paid more than half my filter cost for a new impeller, shaft, disconnect, and new cap. 

Many people like the Fluval as well or better than Eheim. IMO, they are a better bang for the buck, not just because they are cheaper but have a higher flow rate for a similar filter. With Eheim, you always have to go with a bigger filter than you need because the flow rate is too slow for the appropriate size. They look to be much easier to clean and are more comparable to the Ecco series of Eheim. Then you would be looking at a 2236 which is even more expensive.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I one point I researched the heck out of an Eheim vs. a Fluval. What drew me into the Fluval is the adjustable flow rate, aqua stops, modular design of the compartments for media, price point, warranty, quiet operation, and priming handle... This last point really sealed the deal. I didn't like the thought of having to potentially suck on a hose to prime and start the siphon. I'm a bit of a germaphobe.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah I one point I researched the heck out of an Eheim vs. a Fluval. What drew me into the Fluval is the adjustable flow rate, aqua stops, modular design of the compartments for media, price point, warranty, quiet operation, and priming handle... This last point really sealed the deal. I didn't like the thought of having to potentially suck on a hose to prime and start the siphon. I'm a bit of a germaphobe.


I think it's kind of a shame that nobody even considers the Ecco series and just goes for the Classic. I understand that the Classics have an arguably more efficient design but the Ecco's are so much simpler to clean that they negate some of the advantages of the Classic if you are like me and don't want to spend a huge amount of time cleaning. 

The Ecco's are much more similar to the Fluval, media baskets, self priming, easy to clean, etc. However, they are about $30 more for a model with slightly less flow compared to the Classic of similar size.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah I one point I researched the heck out of an Eheim vs. a Fluval. What drew me into the Fluval is the adjustable flow rate, aqua stops, modular design of the compartments for media, price point, warranty, quiet operation, and priming handle... This last point really sealed the deal. I didn't like the thought of having to potentially suck on a hose to prime and start the siphon. I'm a bit of a germaphobe.


I'll freely admit that I dropped the Classic from consideration for that same reason, even before I found out that the canister body wouldn't work for my installation from a size standpoint. Eww. Sucking on a tank hose is their solution to the "difficulty" of priming, in today's world? Next...


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> I think it's kind of a shame that nobody even considers the Ecco series and just goes for the Classic. I understand that the Classics have an arguably more efficient design but the Ecco's are so much simpler to clean that they negate some of the advantages of the Classic if you are like me and don't want to spend a huge amount of time cleaning.
> 
> The Ecco's are much more similar to the Fluval, media baskets, self priming, easy to clean, etc. However, they are about $30 more for a model with slightly less flow compared to the Classic of similar size.


Not everyone, I went with the Ecco. Priming. Classic wouldn't have worked anyway, but for a small amount of extra money I never have to suck a hose? I'll gladly pay.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

kman said:


> I'll freely admit that I dropped the Classic from consideration for that same reason, even before I found out that the canister body wouldn't work for my installation from a size standpoint. Eww. Sucking on a tank hose is their solution to the "difficulty" of priming, in today's world? Next...



I think the amount of water I've accidentally swallowed while manually siphoning water...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

kman said:


> Not everyone, I went with the Ecco. Priming. Classic wouldn't have worked anyway, but for a small amount of extra money I never have to suck a hose? I'll gladly pay.


Sucking the hose, I have done it with gasoline and other much worse stuff so that isn't a huge thing for me, not that I enjoy it. However, even when moving it, there are ways you may get around having to prime it like that.

One big thing I like about the Ecco is the hose placement. The intake on the Classic doesn't bother me but the output is kind of weird. It would be so much easier if it was vertical or even horizontal. I have only had it setup twice where I didn't have to basically create an unnecessary loop. It's fine when you use the spray bar but with other things, it's really a pain. Ecco's design is really simple but much more thought out, IMO.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

got a new toy for my 60p, aquasky knockoff


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Pretty cool.. how much are the knock offs? Also, what skimmer are you using? Those DIY kinds or is that one of those intakes I've seen on eBait with a built in skimmer?


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Pretty cool.. how much are the knock offs? Also, what skimmer are you using? Those DIY kinds or is that one of those intakes I've seen on eBait with a built in skimmer?


lighting was $130, im using the NAG glass intake with skimmer


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh cool.. NAG got some decent ADA knock off stuff. I have three of their diffusers.

So does that skimmer work well? I might have to get that, or ditch glass for the SS version.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

a friend of mine purchased an ada aqausky knock off and he came over to my house with it and compared it to my legit ($$$) aquasky. the colour and intensity is awfully similar. we had no PAR meter, but i'd guess they're the same. it took me ages to get my aquasky balanced with co2 bps. But it's ok now, the tank is going well. it grows hc no problem.


----------



## Emplanted (May 3, 2014)

I'm looking at buying an ada light for my ada garden cube but ah price! Where did you purchase this knock off? 
Looking great by the way life the tank


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> lighting was $130, im using the NAG glass intake with skimmer



Can you PM me a link?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like it's Friday Night Light day. I think the ADA knockoffs are on eBay, well they are on eBay, just not sure if that is the same one.

As for me, I have a change too. I keep looking into LED's but I feel I have to make the decision to go high light or not before I get to a new fixture. No point shelling out double for a light I may dim down to low/medium when I can buy all your used ones haha.


It's back, lets hope I do better this time, I am using more caution, see journal for details.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Friday Night Lights? I shall contribute!








All hail the mighty Marineland Reef Capable LED! Complete with ziptied light rack/stand.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Benji, it seems you are missing water. When is the fill date? I know you are waiting on a filter but why not use the old one and get it started?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Benji, it seems you are missing water. When is the fill date? I know you are waiting on a filter but why not use the old one and get it started?



Should be in around 2 weeks, when my filter and plants arrive. I mostly just need the plants and the time, as I have an 8-4 job and sports conditioning after.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Its been a while since I had a bigger tank going so I just took the plunge, 60p on the way  

my last tank, 12g long
http://i.imgur.com/fzswq.jpg


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool... welcome to the club! Nice 12L, BTW.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Ach, that a fine looking tank! Do those knock off have the glass taper off in the middle like that? I never seen that version before and I think it looks better than the original. 

There was also a model that had a switch, you could turn on the blue leds or white leds. Is there two companies with knock off AquaSkys? 

Oh and guess what Fluval name their new LEDs lights as? 

*THE AQUASKYS. *


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

A bit off topic but... 








Ketchup Chips!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bserve said:


> A bit off topic but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! You go to Canada for those or were they found on your Europe tour?

BTW, Lay's new Garlic and Sea Salt chips are awesome too!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Dude! You go to Canada for those or were they found in your Europe tour?
> 
> BTW, Lay's new Garlic and Sea Salt chips are awesome too!



Nope, got them here in LA


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope y'all won't mind adding my 60-P in the list 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=211338&highlight=


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, sumer!!! Beautiful setup with everything on that thread (scape, plants, inhabitants, etc.). Nice photography too! Thanks for sharing  

Post some FTS shots here as well!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Here you go:





And when I changed the scape, I made this:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

sumer-Amazing job. I followed your thread, not sure why I never commented. Loved your tank, can't wait to see how the reef goes.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> sumer-Amazing job. I followed your thread, not sure why I never commented. Loved your tank, can't wait to see how the reef goes.


I'm sorry but are you referring to the second scape as the reef setup?
If yes, it's not a saltwater tank  Its a tanganyikan theme tank. I have some tanganyikan shell dwelling cichlids in there.

Here's a vid that I made (and believe me I watch it almost everyday; its so interesting) of this tank:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-efjiRc5mHs


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey sumer, just curious as to what your camera gear is looking like? Did you film that video with a macro? I like how it starts off with a fisheye lens. Nice touch, really neat! 

BTW, I read in your thread that you wrote an essay on Peacock Gudgeons. I was thinking if getting some for my 60p, I'd love to read it!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

sumer said:


> I'm sorry but are you referring to the second scape as the reef setup?
> If yes, it's not a saltwater tank  Its a tanganyikan theme tank. I have some tanganyikan shell dwelling cichlids in there.
> 
> Here's a vid that I made (and believe me I watch it almost everyday; its so interesting) of this tank:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-efjiRc5mHs


Oh, my bad. I just assumed from the rocks and the color. That is cool, I love the part in the video where they are kicking up sand.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Hey sumer, just curious as to what your camera gear is looking like? Did you film that video with a macro? I like how it starts off with a fisheye lens. Nice touch, really neat!
> 
> BTW, I read in your thread that you wrote an essay on Peacock Gudgeons. I was thinking if getting some for my 60p, I'd love to read it!


Hi Brian,
After using canon 1000D (Rebel XS) for many years, last year I finally upgraded my gear list. I shoot with a 7D now. The above video starts with a Rokinon 8mm fisheye. Later in the video I have used 100mm macro. I am glad you liked the video 

I was about to write that thread but had to get rid of them pretty soon and hence did not have enough pictures to make the thread.
Bit don't worry; one of my friends back in India has written this amazing thread about breeding peacock gudgeons. That forum is a bit weird. You might have to register there to read the whole thread. He explains everything really well with pictures and all.
http://www.aquapetz.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=3298

If you'd ask me, I won't suggest you to keep peacock gudgeons though. They don't come out a lot, they jump big time and they breed too fast.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow didn't know they jump. Guess that wouldn't be good for a topless tank! LOL

Thanks for the info. I'm thinking of picking up a 12mm Rokinon f/2 eventually. I do have a 10mm fisheye on the radar for my NX300. For the fisheye video effect, however, I do use a Sony HDR-AS15. I'm still new to photography and video, but here's a video I made of my 60p. Hopefully my next video, when my tank recovers, will look as good as yours. 

ADA 60P & Sat+ LEDs - UG Carpet Update: http://youtu.be/zJfC_x2Uckg


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a great video. I love the motion in the videos. I started working on a DIY trolley but got interrupted. 
How hard was it to maintain that lush UG carpet? I might try that in my next scape.
I like rokinon lenses because they're not expensive. These are the lens that you use once in a bluemoon so doesn't make sense to buy a $1500 lens that you won't use frequently.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

The UG was a lot easier to grow than I expected. It just had a short period of acclimation. But sadly my whole tank made a turn for the worse because I had to go overseas for about a month. My CO2 cut out and I had algae and dead plants. It's recovering now.

For the motion, I used a universal tripod dolly. A slider would have been smoother, but also more expensive. I still might get one though. 

Yeah I totally agree with not spending too much on single purpose lenses. 3rd party primes are the way to go. I'd love to get a nice piece of macro glass, but inexpensive extension tubes serve my purpose for now


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry to go back to the filter topic, but should I get the fluval 206 or 306? The eheim is too big for my cabinet, so I have to go with a 306 or below


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

306 uses 17mm Lily pipes, 206 is 13mm. Not sure if that matters to you. But either would be fine. IMO, the larger the filter the better. I have a 106 and 306, both are great filters. The 106 is smaller and significantly more silent. The 306 isn't loud, but not as silent as my 106. Both have flow control, so even if you went larger, it can be throttled down.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> 306 uses 17mm Lily pipes, 206 is 13mm. Not sure if that matters to you. But either would be fine. IMO, the larger the filter the better. I have a 106 and 306, both are great filters. The 106 is smaller and significantly more silent. The 306 isn't loud, but not as silent as my 106. Both have flow control, so even if you went larger, it can be throttled down.



Well my 3 main issues are:
1. Cost
2. It's 3 feet away from my bed 
3. Flow
So I think the 206 might be good.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah go with the 206 then. It shares the same size aquastops as my 106. So if you get clear vinyl tubing for Lily pipes, the size is 1/2" ID and 5/8" OD. 

The biggest PITA is getting the tubing over the AquaStops. But if you heat up the tubing with a heat gun or hot water, it will soften it up just enough.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Yeah go with the 206 then. It shares the same size aquastops as my 106. So if you get clear vinyl tubing for Lily pipes, the size is 1/2" ID and 5/8" OD.
> 
> The biggest PITA is getting the tubing over the AquaStops. But if you heat up the tubing with a heat gun or hot water, it will soften it up just enough.



Ok thx for the tips


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> The UG was a lot easier to grow than I expected. It just had a short period of acclimation. But sadly my whole tank made a turn for the worse because I had to go overseas for about a month. My CO2 cut out and I had algae and dead plants. It's recovering now.
> 
> For the motion, I used a universal tripod dolly. A slider would have been smoother, but also more expensive. I still might get one though.
> 
> Yeah I totally agree with not spending too much on single purpose lenses. 3rd party primes are the way to go. I'd love to get a nice piece of macro glass, but inexpensive extension tubes serve my purpose for now


Oh.. It sucks when you have to leave your tank on its own for more than a week. I think I'd do something about it in my next build. 
Anyway, Your tank is one of the best ones I have seen. I hope I can finish my thesis this summer and can graduate in Aug. The day I will graduate, I am gonna start ordering stuff for a new build.
Thanks.


----------



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> got a new toy for my 60p, aquasky knockoff


This aquasky look alike looks awesome.. does anyone have the link to get this?

thank you~!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Updated and welcome to the club sumer, glad you're on board.


----------



## Chuchu84 (Jul 5, 2014)

hi guys i will buy a 75p but i'm seeing here great tanks!!! want to congrat you everybody for the work you have done here!!!

just curious how many shrimps are you running in your tanks???


----------



## Emplanted (May 3, 2014)

I too am curious is anyone has a link for this aquasky knock off. I don't see any on [Ebay Link Removed] I'd love one!


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey everyone so I got a 60P incoming in the form of the CAD version which is 23g (same length and width just taller).

I want to run quad T5HO though because I want a purple and red bulb. Would no matter how high I hang be way too much light?


----------



## Ryan9316 (Jun 16, 2008)

17.1G Mr. Aqua (Budget 60p)


----------



## RyanMan (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got my ADA 60P in! Who knows when I'll get a scape planned and the tank flooded but I just couldn't wait to be included! I'm using an Ecoxotic E-Series light and I have lily pipes and the whole shabang! Very excited to have all this quality equipment to work with!.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope to soon join the club. Got my Besta stand put together and now undergoing leak test. Decided to return the T5 light and now getting the new Radion XR15 Freshwater. Should have it in a couple weeks according to BRS.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good. I like the white on white, though I know that will be replaced, still a great idea.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Looks good. I like the white on white, though I know that will be replaced, still a great idea.


Thanks, I'm getting the arm mount for the Radion so it should be pretty unobtrusive.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

gus6464 said:


> Thanks, I'm getting the arm mount for the Radion so it should be pretty unobtrusive.


I actually saw your post today, I am pretty excited to see where this goes.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Thanks, I'm getting the arm mount for the Radion so it should be pretty unobtrusive.


What a cool light! I was just reading up on it at: http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion/radion-xr15-freshwater/

What I don't see are coverage and PAR values. Is this one light (relatively small light with a central light placement) going to give adequate coverage throughout the whole tank?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

kman said:


> What a cool light! I was just reading up on it at: http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion/radion-xr15-freshwater/
> 
> What I don't see are coverage and PAR values. Is this one light (relatively small light with a central light placement) going to give adequate coverage throughout the whole tank?


PAR will be sky high on this thing if you want it to be on a 60P. I will put up PAR measurements when it comes in.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> PAR will be sky high on this thing if you want it to be on a 60P. I will put up PAR measurements when it comes in.


I see the specs are crazy for the 15w Pro, so if this 15Fw is anything similar, I'm sure the PAR will be quite high. I'm more worried about distribution and _even_ lighting, including the edges, without too much shadowing as a result of the nearly pinpoint light source. 

The technical chops of the light are just sick, though.  At ~$300+, though, it needs to be! Arduino can do a lot with the Sat+ lights, for the technically inclined (after some serious work), but the Radeon lights definitely take it to another level.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I like where this is going, club members testing out new lights, I think we already have some exclusive products like the E-series from BrianCali, and now gus with the Ecotech.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Landen 60 p, iwagumi scape...pictures wil come shortly...


----------



## melmel (Aug 23, 2013)

Current setup 
Ohko stone 
E. belem

Bump: Current setup 
Ohko stone 
E. belem


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

*Powerclowns 60 p*


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice, Powerclown!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you, can not wait how it looks like in 3 month.


----------



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

I just ordered my Mr Aqua 17.1, got it for only 40 bucks! It will be here next Thursday, I can't wait!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

bigd603 said:


> I just ordered my Mr Aqua 17.1, got it for only 40 bucks! It will be here next Thursday, I can't wait!


Good deal! Is that the regular glass or low-iron?


----------



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Good deal! Is that the regular glass or low-iron?


Just the regular glass, but that's cool with me. My LFS sells them for $60, and I got a $20 off coupon through a loyalty program they run. I really couldn't pass it up for that price! I'm going to upgrade my 10 g German blue ram biotope. The real tough part is I'm traveling too much for work and the holidays, so I won't really be able to set it up until after the new year :-/


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Still good.. at least you have something else to look forward to in the new year.


----------



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

what light has been working for you guys? I'm looking to get on the high end of medium or low end of high lighting. I have been looking at the Finnex Planted+. Thoughts?


----------



## jayq16 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's a FTS of my 60p.










Also, thread can be found here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=780714&highlight=


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

What is the exact model of the Ikea stand? There are quite a few besta products on their website. I was thinking the KALLAX Shelving unit might be a good one. Yeah its not going to hide any ugly equipment but its looks to be really durable. This guy has been using one for his 15 long and has had no troubles: http://www.shrimpnow.com/forum/showthread.php/7332-Very-cheap-aquarium-table


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

jayq16 said:


> Here's a FTS of my 60p.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful tank!

I envy you open-top people with no jumping fish.


----------



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

I wish there was a glass top for this thing. I have an Amazon biotopes thing going with German rams and I would love to get some hatchet fish.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

bigd603 said:


> I wish there was a glass top for this thing. I have an Amazon biotopes thing going with German rams and I would love to get some hatchet fish.


Any glass shop can cut a piece of glass easily and fairly inexpensively, and hangers are available on FleaBay or Amazon for ~$6.

Or you can buy a piece of glass yourself from Home Depot or Lowes and cut it yourself. Not difficult with a $5 glass cutter.


----------



## jayq16 (Jul 10, 2008)

kman said:


> Beautiful tank!
> 
> I envy you open-top people with no jumping fish.



Don't be too envious, I've lost an electric blue ram. Main issue is jumping shrimp, so I've made a screen top I keep on at night. Seems the suicides happen when the lights are off only.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

jayq16 said:


> Don't be too envious, I've lost an electric blue ram. Main issue is jumping shrimp, so I've made a screen top I keep on at night. Seems the suicides happen when the lights are off only.


Oof, that sucks! I'd hate to lose my EBR that way. 

Yeah, 99% of my jumpers have been in the night, too. I wonder what's so depressing about an aquarium in the dark? LOL

I've lost a couple of Amanos, and more Golden White Cloud minnows than I care to count.  At least, I did until I caved and cut a glass top for my tank. Current death toll stands at zero, but I do miss seeing the pretty open top...

Interesting thought on only capping it at night, though. Although I hate to add yet another step in the daily routine...


----------



## wrenn420 (May 22, 2014)

A lot of nice tanks and great looking too. It seems a few people have problems with jumpers. Is it a big problem or a small one. There are a lot of members in this group and only a few complaints. I am setting up a 75p and want to know if I really need a top.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Does anyone have an extra Finnex Ray2 for sale, so I can get mine going? lol


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Couple poor iphone shots of my 60p...3 weeks old, plants growing, no fauna at the moment but soon ill put 30 green neon tetras and 6 otos in there...

Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun light on a controller, 8.5hr photoperiod, dosing liquids til I get my jars of E.I....
The ugly green eheim pipes are getting replaced with ADA glass lily pipes and clear tubing...drilling my cabinet for a clean look ...
well, that's about it...


----------



## bcarl_10gal (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope to be joining this club soon! What would you guys recommend for lily pipes on this tank with an ehiem 2217?


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

All fish can jump, and many do.
Shrimp only seem to exit when water conditions are unfavorable, in my experience.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

bcarl_10gal said:


> I hope to be joining this club soon! What would you guys recommend for lily pipes on this tank with an ehiem 2217?


Great choice! I wish Ehiem would have an option where you can buy a canister without the awful green tubing or spray bar. I buy a canister and then the first thing I find myself doing is searching for better accessories. 

Nothing against their choice of colour, by all means continue selling the full package, but it be great if we had a choice. Maybe 10 - 20 off the price, would be good. 

bcarl, are you looking for glass or metal? You can find some really cheap glass lily pipes on e--bay, oh and pick up some spare tubing from Home depot, trust me, there never enough in the package.


----------



## bcarl_10gal (Feb 13, 2014)

I have some clear tubing, the 2217 has 2 different hose sizes. One is standard the other one is not as standard (i can't remember the numbers off the top of my head). 

Im looking to use glass, I am trying to get a better understanding of how the different sizes and shapes work. I figured this group would have some good knowledge of what works well with this tank.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

The 2217 takes a 5/8" intake hose and 1/2" output, IIRC. 

Clear hose will accumulate algae, black will not. Hydroponics stores often carry black hose cheaper than home depot. At least in my area they do.

If using slightly undersized hose, better tight than loose, submerge the end of the hose in boiling water for a few mins and be careful when installing onto the quick connects or canister - wear gloves to handled boiled hose... that isht be hot. 
Also, use a drop or two of mineral oil to help install the hose on the plastic, makes them slip on easier.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcarl_10gal (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the installation tips! I will definitely try them. As for the pipes themselves should I buy the classic style, violet, or something else? Also what size 10mm/13mm/17mm will work best?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

you'll want 13MM on the outflow and the inflow will be 17MM


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

bcarl_10gal said:


> Thanks for the installation tips! I will definitely try them. As for the pipes themselves should I buy the classic style, violet, or something else? Also what size 10mm/13mm/17mm will work best?


If it's ADA pipes, then you get bragging rights for life, that how expensive they are. I want them too! 

You seen their "poppy" style pipes? It's gorgeous! I haven't seen many knocks off of their poppy style, but I guess it's only a mater of time.


----------



## bcarl_10gal (Feb 13, 2014)

ADA pipes are outside of the budget for this one.... I am between the violet shape and the classic lily style output. Any input there will be helpful.

Would I want the larger on the inflow to the canister to not restrict it? and smaller on the outflow to reduce some of the flow?


----------



## stevieo (Mar 16, 2010)

bump -

I just wanted to see if any of you guys have any updates? 

Picked up a 60p a couple weeks ago


----------



## Kurdt (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey everyone! Permission to come aboard!


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

My new ADA 60P....finally got around to starting the dry start lol.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Stevieo, Kurdt, and PsymonPsays.. Welcome aboard!! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Holy Purple Disco Batman.


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

Cmeister said:


> Holy Purple Disco Batman.


LoL referring to the disco reflection in my picture? Gotta love the BMLs hehe. From a different angle the lighting is actually bright pink. That's the 10k temp light.


----------



## Kurdt (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey guys okay NEED IDEAS!

I just set up my hardscape how does it look? Too many rocks? Haha trying to figure out best way to set them. Gonna have HC carpeting around everything


----------



## Kurdt (Nov 17, 2015)

Kurdt said:


> Hey guys okay NEED IDEAS!
> 
> I just set up my hardscape how does it look? Too many rocks? Haha trying to figure out best way to set them. Gonna have HC carpeting around everything



NVM hahah I got it good I think moved a few?


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

Looks like the links for the 60p club images are now broke btw. Can't find the images anywhere else, or I would rehost them myself.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Let's see if this works 



> Large banner:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## mickmac (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks like this thread hasn’t been too active for a while, but FWIW I’ll be setting up my first planted tank / NA this weekend — low tech. My gear so far:

1. TANK:ADA 60P (used!)
2. LIGHT: Finnex Planted+ 24/7 HLC
3. FILTER: AquaClear 30 HOB
4. HEATER: Aqueon Adjustable Pro
5. THERMOSTAT CONTROLLER: Inkbird

Going to pick up some plants this weekend and get going! I’m in Los Angeles and I’m lucky to be close to the Nature Aquarium shop!


----------

